# Nikki ate one of my foam earphone covers



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki ate one of my foam earphone covers. It's about a 2 inch cover over earphones like this. 

She did this once before a long time ago and was totally fine, except for a strange looking elimination. 

Do you think I should be concerned about this? Should I induce vomiting with peroxide? If so, how much do I give?

Thanks!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850506


> Nikki ate one of my foam earphone covers. It's about a 2 inch cover over earphones like this.
> 
> She did this once before a long time ago and was totally fine, except for a strange looking elimination.
> 
> ...


Suzan, I'm so sorry! I have no idea, but just wanted to say I hope Nikki's okay. Maybe you could ask the vet's office for advice...


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry. I think I would call my vet before they closed for the day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I would call the vet for advice . I guess it was chewed up and not whole? I think I would be more worried if it were whole. Here I can leave a message after hours and the vet that is on call will call back.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I gave her a 1/2 teaspoon of peroxide and it appears as though the earphone cover and a little more all came up!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too think I'd call the vet for advice. They may not want to induce vomiting... they may suggest adding some 'oil' ( a friends vet suggested that for something her pooch ate but I've forgotten what it was and that was a larger dog. 

I tend to think they will suggest you wait and as long as no vomiting when Nikki goes to eat/drink... to wait and monitor the poops to see if it passed thru Ok. if however any vomiting and any other off behavior, then I'd be sure to get to the vet. As a just in case do you have a 24 hr vet or an ER nearby? 

Will be praying all comes out OK!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850522


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I gave her a 1/2 teaspoon of peroxide and it appears as though the earphone cover and a little more all came up![/B]



When Izzy ate Chocolate at 3 lbs they said to give her a tablespoon of peroxide. I guess 1/2 a teaspoon worked for you so your all set. I'm glad you got it out of her without too much trouble. Our babies love anything that smells like us. I hope she doesn't have any issues.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, thank goodness it came out!! I hope she feels fine now? Good on the spot thinking!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a scare!! I'm so glad to hear it came up!! I hope she's feeling okay :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's completely fine and looking for her dinner. She was fine before she vomited it all up. 

It was me who was the nervous one! LOL

The earphone covers came up in tiny little pieces. I'm sure that everything would have come out all right, but she had a reaction to something she ate a couple of days ago, (hubby gave her too much lettuce) and she had runny poop, so I was afraid that the foam covers would make her tummy sick all over again.

Dogs just crack me up. How good can a foam earphone cover taste? 

I think she got bored because I was in our office, and she's not allowed in there. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 12 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850511


> I think I would call the vet for advice . I guess it was chewed up and not whole? I think I would be more worried if it were whole. Here I can leave a message after hours and the vet that is on call will call back.[/B]


Yay! So happy little Nikki got rid of that earphone cover.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frankie are birhtday wrapping paper, unbeknownst to be. He had a very colorful poop the next day.
Wow, was I surprised. I still have no idea why he would eat something like that!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm glad the peroxide worked so quickly and painlessly and Nikki is okay. Sorry about your earphone cover.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh glad Nikki expelled the foam cover and all is well!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so happy to read that the foam cover came up ... I'm glad that pretty girl is ok.

Apparently, Nikki isn't the only fluff that digs those covers ... Cherie says it's very common for little dogs to be rushed to the clinic after having eaten foam headphone covers! Wacky.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad Nikki's ok now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm happy to hear Nikki is okay! I agree with you that she most likely would have been fine and passed the foam pieces in a day or so, but it's a good thing you noticed right away and gave her the peroxide just in case (since you didn't know if it was whole or pieces).

Those foam covers sure are a treat to them... London has ruined a pair of my husband's headphones by taking the foam cover and shredding it. London also once jumped on the couch, walked onto the end table, and took the ipod earbuds ... then proceeded to rip them to shreds. Luckily I caught her probably a minute after she grabbed them as she didn't ingest anything, but when I looked at the earbuds, I noticed that she had torn apart all of the metal pieces and everything.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They can get ahold of anything that they are not suppose to. I try to be so careful but it happens sometimes. Glad she is fine!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy she's doing well!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so happy Nikki is OK! What a scare!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad Nikki is okay! :clap:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad that your Nikki is okay after her earphone eating incedent. :smheat:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank goodness Nikki is doing well!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Happy to hear your baby is ok


----------

